# Anyone hitting up the Reptile Expo Tomorow!?



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

what herps do you have?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I used to go every one, havent been in a year or more though. No herps anymore.

Checkout my friend's table at 5foot16exotics! He's the man!


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> I used to go every one, havent been in a year or more though. No herps anymore.
> 
> Checkout my friend's table at 5foot16exotics! He's the man!


yea i saw em at the last expo, awesome vendor.

you think you can get me a connection? 

a guy i know owns tree top lions. hes a private breeder of mainly ball pythons, carpets, and chameleons. he does all rare morphs.

what herps did you used to have?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

What do you mean by connection?

I've had various herps from bearded dragons to giant cuban knight anoles to all sorts of panther chameleons. (I posted chameleon pics in a thread back a few weeks). I've worked in reptile retail, care and in reptile wholesale for years combined also.

I bred and sold chameleons for a while at the expo under the name "Canadian Chameleons".


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> What do you mean by connection?
> 
> I've had various herps from bearded dragons to giant cuban knight anoles to all sorts of panther chameleons. (I posted chameleon pics in a thread back a few weeks). I've worked in reptile retail, care and in reptile wholesale for years combined also.
> 
> I bred and sold chameleons for a while at the expo under the name "Canadian Chameleons".


i meant like a mention your name and get a discount connection. i was only joking anyways, im not buying any reptiles tomorow, theyve run my wallet dry 

i love giant cubans, you dont see them very often. Ive got a chinese water dragon, and a blue tongue skink, im dying for a panther chameleon. But isnt it true that chams are very delicate, and its not wise to handle them since they stress very easily?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hmmm, theres no discounts on the snakes he breeds. he's very high end and only sells to other breeders that need the next newest morph for themselves. He's got long waiting lists, and just bought an ultrasound machine to sell eggs before they are birthed, ahah.

Chams are a look and watch pet most of all, but they are very interesting an unique so it works for them. you can interact with them gently, but you need to understand their behavior first and know signs of stress.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

i might go pick up a crestie


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Nope not going this time. Its always the same exact stuff. There is not variety.


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm going! I can't pick up anything live, not yet anyway. But I may be looking for a crestie enclosure or small snake racks if I see one I like. I plan to take many pictures either way.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Canadiancray said:


> Nope not going this time. Its always the same exact stuff. There is not variety.


the reptile breeders one is september, is the one you need to go to if you want variety.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

NomiGold said:


> I'm going! I can't pick up anything live, not yet anyway. But I may be looking for a crestie enclosure or small snake racks if I see one I like. I plan to take many pictures either way.


same, i cant get any more herps until someon gets my blue tongue skink off of me. At some expos they sell fish too lol, so i might actually come out with a fishie


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't even have any reptiles yet! I'm hoping to save up more from commissions so I can get a crestie or ball at the breeders expo this fall.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

if youve never kept a reptile. go with a crestie, theyre the easisest and cheapest to keep. dont require heat or UV lights, you can feedem crested gecko diet, they are docile, dont need a big tank, and you can keep with others if u want to get more. they also come in really nice morphs, obviously thats where they start getting expensive. you can find babie cresties for around 40 bucks at the expo.


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

I know, I love the cresties! I had an 18*18*24 enclosure all ready for one but it broke pretty bad during shipping when I moved (looked like someone dropped it) and I couldn't salvage it.  

I also have major love for the balls too though. I've been researching and planning for the day when I could finally keep herps (aka when I moved out) for as long as I can remember!


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

NomiGold said:


> I know, I love the cresties! I had an 18*18*24 enclosure all ready for one but it broke pretty bad during shipping when I moved (looked like someone dropped it) and I couldn't salvage it.
> 
> I also have major love for the balls too though. I've been researching and planning for the day when I could finally keep herps (aka when I moved out) for as long as I can remember!


next on my list is a carpet python, and panther chameleon.

You wana buy my blue tongue skink?  hes still a young guy so you can raise him


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I used to take my brother and sister to every show way back.. My sister actually got her heel crunched by the car and still wanted to go instead of the hospital. lol.. >.> Lets...not say who was driving... :/

We used to love going but ended up stopping for a while since we just didn't have the cash or room for anything new. lol.

I'd go a lot when I had my snake (rehomed when I moved to a really great guy) I would bulk buy her rat pups. When I had a cham I would get him some really nice feeders there for great prices and avoid shipping costs.

Actually got the cham from the show as well, can't recall which vendor it was but they mainly dealed in leos.

These days I only have my newt and my two turtles as far as herps go.


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

ChuckRum said:


> next on my list is a carpet python, and panther chameleon.
> 
> You wana buy my blue tongue skink?  hes still a young guy so you can raise him


Hah, don't tempt me! We had a resident blue tongue at my old work named Major Sergent. He was a sweety. I would totally buy one if I could right now. 

Panther chameleons are something I would love to keep sometime in the future, once I obtain more experience and have the space.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

NomiGold said:


> Hah, don't tempt me! We had a resident blue tongue at my old work named Major Sergent. He was a sweety. I would totally buy one if I could right now.
> 
> Panther chameleons are something I would love to keep sometime in the future, once I obtain more experience and have the space.


Lol. well if you ever want mine, i can give you a good deal for him and everything u need.

I voulnteer at reptilia, you can imagine how tempted i am to buy herps


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

ChuckRum said:


> Lol. well if you ever want mine, i can give you a good deal for him and everything u need.
> 
> I voulnteer at reptilia, you can imagine how tempted i am to buy herps


^ I'll keep you in mind, but I doubt I'll be able to keep anything that needs more than a 30 breeder for the next year and a half or so. My 75G is taking up most of my room XD.

Where is reptilia? I'm looking for places to volunteer this summer.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

NomiGold said:


> ^ I'll keep you in mind, but I doubt I'll be able to keep anything that needs more than a 30 breeder for the next year and a half or so. My 75G is taking up most of my room XD.
> 
> Where is reptilia? I'm looking for places to volunteer this summer.


yea they need a 75 gal minimum for an adult lol.

im building a 5 ft long, 3 wide, and 6 tall enclosure for my water dragon this summer, i have to fit that in my room... plus my 30x24 that im getting for my skink.

my basement is too cold for herps, so i keep em in my room.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

NomiGold said:


> ^ I'll keep you in mind, but I doubt I'll be able to keep anything that needs more than a 30 breeder for the next year and a half or so. My 75G is taking up most of my room XD.
> 
> Where is reptilia? I'm looking for places to volunteer this summer.


oh sorry i forgot to tell you. its right on the border of vaughan and maple, look up reptilia zoo online they have a site.


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

ChuckRum said:


> yea they need a 75 gal minimum for an adult lol.
> 
> im building a 5 ft long, 3 wide, and 6 tall enclosure for my water dragon this summer, i have to fit that in my room... plus my 30x24 that im getting for my skink.
> 
> my basement is too cold for herps, so i keep em in my room.


Heehee, yeah. That water dragon enclosure sounds pretty nice! I've got a place I can fit something taller than it is wide, so I was thinking a snake rack with a crestie enclosure on top. Funny how I don;t even have reptiles yet and I'm already planning how I can fit more herps (and fish) in my room. 

Reptilia looks awesome, but I'm over in Oakville. Might have to visit it one day though!


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

lots of exotic herps. two giant nile crocs, alot of caimans and alligators. reticulated pythons, asian water monitors, tortoises, iguanas, anacondas, burms, monkey tail skinks. you name it, they got it. they also captive breed alot of them as well.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Reptilia is pretty neat. I enjoyed my couple visits made. Havent been recently.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

theyre one of the only shops that i will buy reptiles from. i will not buy from any pet shops since most of the do not take care of them properly so i will not support them. I will only get my herps from rescue organizations, breeders such as the vendors at expo or reptilia since they know what theyre doing and care for their well being to a certain extent. i always look at rescues before looking anywhere else since theyre non profit organizations with a good cause really care about their animals.


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

Lots of crested geckos there today! I saw a few I absolutely loved, but I had to keep telling myself that I had to wait until Sept! So I didn't end up bringing anything home.  I cannot wait for the big Sept show! 

My sister and I just got season passes to Canada's Wonderland, and we are absolutely going to check out Reptilia one day while we are out there.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

3 pages of post and not even a picture? 

Booooooo!


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

Pictures!


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

Big pictures so you can see all the reptiles.


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

* bump for pictures *


----------

